# Seeking Fantasy Recs!



## opheliac_objection (Apr 28, 2022)

Howdy howdy howdy!

This summer, I'm trying to reignite my interest in books. I'm one of those people who used to read a book a day until I discovered that the internet's much faster at giving you that hit of dopamine. 

Right now I'm looking for things in the fantasy genre. High, mid, low- doesn't matter. Mixed with other genres? Bring it on. Anthro-centric's a huge bonus.

(And yes, I would love if you self promo'd in this thread. I'm a screenwriter by trade so I'm good at leaving quick, snappy reviews.)


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (Apr 28, 2022)

Well hello there! 
Perhaps I have just the thing for you, or at least something that might suit you for starters!
It's titled _The Saga of Fidonhaal: Daughters of the East_.
It's my debut novel, and the product of basically half of my life in the making over the course of years of on-and-off fiddling about. These past few years I was able to dedicate much more of my time to it, and at long last, it's out!

*If you feel like "just going for it," here's the amazon page.*

*If, however, you'd like to look up some samples and such beforehand, you can go here on the FurAffinity main site and read several chapters, as well as a few segments from the Appendices, and check out maps (which I drew myself!) and other relevant artwork (which will hopefully grow into a nice little pile sometime soon-ish, once I get in touch with more artists), and then decide if you'd like to read more of it.*
In addition to the samples that can be viewed from this page, there are other info-bits linked there if you're curious, including the press release and "author info" bits.

As for the book itself, just to try to give a little more enticement here and now:
* It's got a handful of POV characters from various backgrounds, from royalty to forest-villager, and an array of benevolent mystical creatures and evil monsters.
* It has an intended "blending" of tone, from dark to romantic/ideal, and mundane to fantastical.
* It features a magic system that is perhaps akin to something like "elemental bending" from _Avatar: The Last Airbender_, but also includes instances of healing magic, necromancy, and other bits that are more than just casting a fireball or a strong burst of wind. It has aspects that are well-known and studied, at least by those who pursue it, while also still having a fair bit of mystery to it.
* The main quest of the story takes the protagonists and reader across various parts of the world, featuring locales and cultures/sub-cultures inspired by bits of various ones from our world. In addition to the "typical" medieval Europe locales and vibes, and those inspired by Norse and the like, there are also bits inspired by Arabian and Egyptian culture, Mesoamerica, feudal Japan, etc.
* And, to top it off, it *IS* anthro-centric! The people of this world, the Fidons, are essentially what we'd describe as anthropomorphic wolves or similar canine creatures. In addition, the setting's mystical creatures and monsters generally feature some likeness to these beings, but with some hybridization or other alteration to their form. For example, there are "tree-folk" who look like wooden wolf-people with branches and leaves growing out of them, and there are evil "harpies" that appear as deformed Fidons with wings, just to give a couple examples.

Lastly, just to give a notice on the intended audience, as far as content and age-appropriateness is concerned, it _is_ intended for more mature audiences, but not in the "adults only" since, so to say. There's of course epic combat and related violence, and the occasional bit of coarse language and remarks, but there is also a presence of romance, sexuality and sensuality. However, it's not intended to be "dirty."

I guess I'll leave it at that for now. If you look into it, thanks in advance, and I hope you enjoy what you read of it!


----------



## opheliac_objection (Apr 28, 2022)

WulfeVanDerKross said:


> Well hello there!
> Perhaps I have just the thing for you, or at least something that might suit you for starters!
> It's titled _The Saga of Fidonhaal: Daughters of the East_.
> It's my debut novel, and the product of basically half of my life in the making over the course of years of on-and-off fiddling about. These past few years I was able to dedicate much more of my time to it, and at long last, it's out!
> ...


Oh neat!! I was already interested in buying, but now I definitely plan on doing so  Excited to read!!


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (Apr 29, 2022)

opheliac_objection said:


> Oh neat!! I was already interested in buying, but now I definitely plan on doing so  Excited to read!!


Heheh, I was kinda wondering if you might've already stumbled across it in the forums, but I figured I might as well still mention it here.   XD
At any rate, glad to hear that it sounds interesting to you! If you do go for it, you have my thanks, and I hope you find it to be at least decent! Reviews/ratings are certainly welcome!


----------



## reid minnich (May 4, 2022)

opheliac_objection said:


> Howdy howdy howdy!
> 
> This summer, I'm trying to reignite my interest in books. I'm one of those people who used to read a book a day until I discovered that the internet's much faster at giving you that hit of dopamine.
> 
> ...








						I, the Tribunal: Poached Parody (Kaiser Wrench Book 1) - Kindle edition by Hatter, P.C., Bender, Stacy. Mystery, Thriller & Suspense Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
					

I, the Tribunal: Poached Parody (Kaiser Wrench Book 1) - Kindle edition by Hatter, P.C., Bender, Stacy. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading I, the Tribunal: Poached Parody (Kaiser...



					www.amazon.com
				



Book one of a thirteen book furry detective series.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 5, 2022)

it's a little old school but "alice's adventures in wonderland" is pretty good and features a weird amount of talking animals.


----------



## moththepunkrabbit (May 5, 2022)

I highkey recommend "The Last Unicorn" By Peter S. Beagle. One of my favorite fantasy books of all time.


----------



## opheliac_objection (May 6, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> it's a little old school but "alice's adventures in wonderland" is pretty good and features a weird amount of talking animals.


Aaaay favourite book ever!! I'll have to give it a reread!


----------



## opheliac_objection (May 6, 2022)

moththepunkrabbit said:


> I highkey recommend "The Last Unicorn" By Peter S. Beagle. One of my favorite fantasy books of all time.


Y'know, I love the movie so much but I've never read the book. I'll put it on my list!!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 6, 2022)

*kicks down the door*
HAVE YOU HEARD OF OUR LORD AND SAVIOR BRANDON SANDERSON?


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 6, 2022)

opheliac_objection said:


> Aaaay favourite book ever!! I'll have to give it a reread!


it is a classic for a reason.XD my theory is that the cheshire cat is actually a eldritch horror that created wonderland,controls every aspect of it and planted it into alice's head in the form of a dream-like pocket dimension.


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (May 6, 2022)

opheliac_objection said:


> Y'know, I love the movie so much but I've never read the book. I'll put it on my list!!


I've seen that movie a couple times or so. Love the visual style.


----------

